
California Ballot Prop. 12: Daylight Saving Time (1949 Special Election) - masonic
https://repository.uchastings.edu/ca_ballot_props/502/
======
masonic
"Initiative Provides for daylight saving time during portion of each year.
Establishes Standard Pacific Time as standard time within State, but advances
time one hour during period _from last Sunday in April until last Sunday in
September_. Provides that time so specified shall apply to performance of
legal rights and duties and in public schools and other public institutions.
Repeals conflicting laws."

Note the difference in effective dates between then and now.

It passed with 56.4% voting "Yes". Photostat of original ballot booklet:

[https://repository.uchastings.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?articl...](https://repository.uchastings.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1501&context=ca_ballot_props)

